# Poor Flo



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I've put off posting til everything got better. Flo went to be spayed and the vet said everything went fine. She came home and was quiet fir a few days ad expected, she tried licking at the wound alot, and after a few days we noticed it was weepy, 
She went back to the vets and turned out it had all gotton infected, the vet thought she was probably allergic to the internal stitches, they had to cut her open again and cut away all the infected tissue the. Sew her back up with normal stiches, also the pain killers she was on was upsetting her stomach so they had to give her daily injections. She had to stay in the vets for 8 nights!
She wouldn't stop licking at it and when they tried to put the cone on her she went a bit wild and apparently was trying to scrat at it with her back legs so they had to bound them to stop her opening the wound up. 

She came home much better the other day and had her stitches out Friday, but still has the cone on because the vet said she could still open the wound up if she licks at it. 
So poor flo hasn't have a very good few weeks.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh so sorry to hear that. How awful for you and Flo 
Hope she is on the mend and recovers quickly. Hugs to you and a big kiss to Flo from Dylan x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no, what an awful time you've had - you must have been so worried. Hope that Flo is on the mend and that life can return to normal. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor wee Flo - you must have been so worried about her - she has been through the mill. Hopefully it is all over now and she is really on the mend.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh that's awful, poor Flo, so sorry she, and you, have had such a bad time of it. I hope she makes and quick and full recovery now.

xxx from me and Maisie


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

Poor Flo, hope she gets better soon. 

Know what a stressful time it can be for you, Dexie had an emergency op last year and a similar thing happened to her.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh no, poor Flo! I hope she is able to get out of the cone soon. I threw Rosie's in the bin the other day and I swear she did a little dance as I did it. 

How did Nell cope without her while she was in the vet's?


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

She was quiet at first but soon got used to all the attention. She did t like the cone when flo came home. Kept barking at it. And she has started chewing the outside of it now. There's little Nell teeth marks all around it. 

My mum said yesterday that they were layer on the floor and Nell was chewing at the cone trying to get it off. They succeeded and operation release flo was complete lol! It's like they made a plan to get it off


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

strangeland86 said:


> She was quiet at first but soon got used to all the attention. She did t like the cone when flo came home. Kept barking at it. And she has started chewing the outside of it now. There's little Nell teeth marks all around it.
> 
> My mum said yesterday that they were layer on the floor and Nell was chewing at the cone trying to get it off. They succeeded and operation release flo was complete lol! It's like they made a plan to get it off


Oh, that is just too sweet for words.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

glad to hear she is on the mend. As much as I know spaying is the right thing to do I think he fact it is an elective operation makes you feel guilty about putting them through it, especially when you hear about what can happen as per poor Flo. x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh no poor Flo  Glad she's home now though and hopefully on the mend. Love Nell's escape mission for big sis!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Becky how awful for you all, so glad she's on the mend and poor Nell missing her big sister. I cant imagine how you felt with her being kept in for so long the poor thing. You'll all be so pleased she's home..... hope she recouperates soon Much love Karen,Wilf and Mable x


----------

